# Bubbles in My honey @ 16% moisture levels



## ABee (Jan 25, 2015)

I've been struggling for the past year till now every harvest I've made each and every frame has bubbles under the cappings, feels a bit slimy, has a little bitter aftertaste and it doesn't have the great honey aroma I usually get from my previous harvests, I read online and thought it's beetles that have got into my supers, I treated my hives with beetle traps, Swiffer pads and gardstar around hives, got around 3 beetles in the pads and 1 in the trap, I haven't seen many beetles till now during my inspection and I have also kept a frame not harvested in my home to see if any beetle larvae comes out, but no larvae came out of that frame, if you think I leave the supers on for too long it's a no, my previous harvest (extraction) was on the 22 of July and the empty supers were put on 2nd July, the wierd thing was all frames were capped refractometer checked 16%, and all frames had those bubbles?? I have noticed that the brood chamber had also these frames with that bad honey. Could it be the bees are moving that spoiled honey into the supers and mixing it with the good honey so they can fix their brood honey nice and clean? Do bees move honey around in the hive and if I want to fix that should I just clean up that brood chamber honey so they could just refill it with new nectar? Or do I have some other issue does dysentery or other bee related diseases cause honey to become like that? I've wasted alot of honey this year and it's happening in all my hives please help!


----------

